# omeprazole while ttc with icsi



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi

I take omeprazole for reflux.  I don't take it all the time,  but just recently I have had a bout of stress related reflux and have been taking it every day so that now the reflux has more or less subsided.

Is omeprazole safe when down regging, stimming and pregnant/Pupo?

I hope not to need to take it. I start down regging in about a month.
Thank you

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is what Astra Zeneca say about Omeprazole in pregnancy....

''Results from three prospective epidemiological studies (more than 1000 exposed outcomes) indicate no adverse effects of omeprazole on pregnancy or on the health of the foetus/newborn child. Omeprazole can be used during pregnancy.''


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you very much. 

Flowersinthewindow


----------

